# Insulated Plasterboard Onto Cavity Block Walls



## Mebs (28 Dec 2009)

We recently discovered that our house is a cavity block build. Over 30 years old at this stage. We're actively considering insulating the inside of all our external walls with insulated plasterboard. Can it be put straight onto the walls? We don't have any problems with dampness on any of these walls. How much per sq. metre would it cost approximately to do it? Thanks.


----------



## iggy (28 Dec 2009)

I got mine done two years ago, insulated plasterboard straight onto inside of external wall and it worked a treat.
I think the boards are standard 8x4 and were about €18 a sheet.
It`s an easy job to do with the `mushroom ties` too.


----------



## onq (28 Dec 2009)

Talk to Kingspan about Mechanically fixed warmboard products.

No connection to company or product.

If its rendered outside also talk to someone like www.ecofix.ie regarding external insulation options.

Search for posts on this website for very recent discussions problems associated with either internal or external applied insulation.

If you click on my nic [ONQ],then click on the "statistics" tab and search through "all posts by" you'll see several recent posts about this problem.

ONQ.


----------



## Mebs (29 Dec 2009)

I accidently posted this reply in another thread here. I looked through your posts and got a lot of info. Thanks, ONQ.


----------



## onq (29 Dec 2009)

You're very welcome Mebs.

There are a lot of well-informed posters here though so don't just read my posts on building matters.

RKQ, sydthebeat and many others that you'll see contributing to other threads have posted some excellent advice.

And that's just the building-related matters!



ONQ.


----------

